
LibreOffice 3.3 Officially Released - macco
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTA0Mw
======
w1ntermute
Semi-dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2139972>

------
boneheadmed
I have to say I have been using OpenOffice/LibreOffice for the past 4 months
on my office Windows XP machine for the last 3 months and have not needed
Microsoft Office at all. It's nice to know that their good work is continuing.

~~~
rbanffy
I am a good couple years into using OOo and I am yet to miss Office.

If, for no other reason, if your company standardizes on OOo, nobody will
sneak a SharePoint server into your organization ;-)

------
cookiecaper
Phoronix is terrible, please use other sources if available.
<http://h-online.com> is a good alternative for release overviews, etc.

